# OUter limits NUgs_The GOODS



## computer07 (Jan 24, 2009)

smoke was fantastic, grammy award worthy winning *EDIT* gooooood. The High was like flying around in space on a deep afternoon.

Please read this link...:ignore: 
SITE RULES


----------

